# Looking for gaming group or club



## alleyway.cat (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello, my name is Jean (guy   ) and I just moved to the Orange City/Deland area of Florida. I am looking for a gaming group or a club to play D&D, SW, SR, CotC, WoD, & ect. I am of 19 years of age and have a brother of 17 that may be interested as well. The local hobby store (exp. Sci-fi City) is too far away from me at the moment. I would prefer to play in some place public rather than a person's home (at least until I get to know them). Please contact me at mactire.aonair.88@gmail.com if interested or if I fit the bill. Thank you for your time.


----------



## jameswilliamogle (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm in the Gainesville Area, and am trying to get either a SW:Saga or a 3.5 game together.  If you are willing to travel, that's 3 players... we're kind of waiting for more, though.  Here's the main discussion on it:
http://forums.gleemax.com/showthread.php?t=970044


----------

